# Interior change



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 2006 Quicksilver GTO with the plain ebony leather seats and all black suede. I want to convert my black interior trim to maybe gray or silver to match the exterior, just like some of the the IBM has the matching interior trim. Has anyone on here done this before, have any advice for me, steps on how to do it or even a place to order these parts? I think it would really look good and be unique. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

Haven't seen any done but I'm sure you could find the materials for the doors here- UNISUEDE - Automotive Suede

Post some pics if you do it, should look good.


----------

